# Breakaway bgsw-1209 blanks



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I have been fortunate enough to locate two of these blanks ( not picked up yet ) and I have a few quick questions.

I prefer using FUJI components, but I am open to other suggestions . . .

(1) I will be using a handle length of 28" - 30" . . . What diameter reel seat fits this blank ?

(2) What style of guides are best suited for it ( BNALG / BMNAG / SIC-Gunsmoke ) ?

(3) What sizes and number of guides ( rod will be conventional ) are normally used on this blank ?

Thanks, in advance, for your help !


===================================================================================================================================

"Fishing is our Handshake, our Language. A Heritage that binds us together. A Passage our fathers took. A Journey that lasts a lifetime, that we have begun again with our sons and daughters." George "Gowge" Pope


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I prefer Fuji too but I also like to use titanium guides sometimes. Fuji + titanium = expensive. I have been pretty pleased with American Tackle's guides. They are a little cheaper than Fuji but seem to be of comparable quality.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

rocket said:


> I prefer Fuji too but I also like to use titanium guides sometimes. Fuji + titanium = expensive. I have been pretty pleased with American Tackle's guides. They are a little cheaper than Fuji but seem to be of comparable quality.



Thanks - I'll check them out !

Is Mud-Hole the best source for these ?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

yes ,mudhole is yer best source for am-tak,as for the seat,i have been building the last few surf rods with plate seats-pro1-fits any diameter rod.pro2-cost similiar or less than a similiar standard seat,pro3-less wieght at the reel,pro4-you can incorporate the wrap in the area of the seat to maximize the custom look,con1-.........um can't think of one.so there ya go,fuji makes the most popular seats and are the easiest to obtain but pac-bay also makes them.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

sunburntspike said:


> yes ,mudhole is yer best source for am-tak,as for the seat,i have been building the last few surf rods with plate seats-pro1-fits any diameter rod.pro2-cost similiar or less than a similiar standard seat,pro3-less wieght at the reel,pro4-you can incorporate the wrap in the area of the seat to maximize the custom look,con1-.........um can't think of one.so there ya go,fuji makes the most popular seats and are the easiest to obtain but pac-bay also makes them.



OK . . . Thanks for the info !


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

sunburntspike said:


> yes ,mudhole is yer best source for am-tak,as for the seat,i have been building the last few surf rods with plate seats-pro1-fits any diameter rod.pro2-cost similiar or less than a similiar standard seat,pro3-less wieght at the reel,pro4-you can incorporate the wrap in the area of the seat to maximize the custom look,con1-.........um can't think of one.so there ya go,fuji makes the most popular seats and are the easiest to obtain but pac-bay also makes them.


You will eventually run into reels that do not fit snug, the plate seat can be as tight as possible yet teh reel will still wobble. I have used quite a few plate seats over the years and have ran into this problem more than once. The nicer plate seats dont have this problem but then they cost more than a traditional reel seat also


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Tacpayne said:


> You will eventually run into reels that do not fit snug, the plate seat can be as tight as possible yet teh reel will still wobble. I have used quite a few plate seats over the years and have ran into this problem more than once. The nicer plate seats dont have this problem but then they cost more than a traditional reel seat also


so far the only one i had this issue with was built spinning,the feet on the reel were narrower than a conv. thus the reel would wobble a bit.took that lesson to heart and always ask now.live and learn,


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Actually, I am going to be going with a conventional-style reel seat, rather than the plate-style.

Any thoughts on the size needed for this blank ? I don't want to just slap a #24 on there, if a #22 will get the job done.

Thanks !


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> Actually, I am going to be going with a conventional-style reel seat, rather than the plate-style.
> 
> Any thoughts on the size needed for this blank ? I don't want to just slap a #24 on there, if a #22 will get the job done.
> 
> Thanks !


unfortunatly yer gonna have to get the rod in yer hands,just too many varibles to steer you to an appropriate size.going one size larger aint gonna kill the build,most seats you want a little play and build it up with arbors,tape,etc. anyway


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

sunburntspike said:


> unfortunately yer gonna have to get the rod in yer hands,just too many variables to steer you to an appropriate size.going one size larger aint gonna kill the build,most seats you want a little play and build it up with arbors,tape,etc. anyway


I really "hate" logic - LOL !

I can't pick these up until February, due to shipping costs, and I am driving myself crazy, "building them in my head". Once I have them, everything will fall into place.

Thanks for replying to my questions !


----------

